# Holy cow they wont stop breeding!



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have 2 groups of Imitators that have been breeding like crazy and I am trying to give them a month off but no matter what I do they wont stop! I have stopped misting every day and only feed every other day. I am only misting them 3 times a week. I have tried everything but cant get them to stop! any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

feeding every other day and misting 3 times a week sounds like how i keep my frogs breeding, you can safely cut back a considerable amount.

james


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

If you really want to prevent them from breeding, separating them will work.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I was always taught abstinence is the only 100% effective way 

Jeremy


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

JeremyHuff said:


> I was always taught abstinence is the only 100% effective way
> 
> Jeremy


Yeah Jeremy good luck with that.

Either seperation or feeding twice a week should do the trick. You can go down to misting just a couple times a week also.
J


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Why cut down on good husbandry practice to stop them from breeding? I`d seperate the male to a small cage, this way you can keep them in good health.



Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah Jeremy good luck with that.
> 
> Either seperation or feeding twice a week should do the trick. You can go down to misting just a couple times a week also.
> J


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

JeremyHuff said:


> I was always taught abstinence is the only 100% effective way
> 
> Jeremy


To quote my father, "Use it and lose it."


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

frogfarm said:


> Why cut down on good husbandry practice to stop them from breeding? I`d seperate the male to a small cage, this way you can keep them in good health.


who says that this is bad husbandry practice? feeding every other day encourages breeding (in this case), and isnt necessary. as a generality i think we overfeed quite a bit, and as you are familiar with WC stock i can imagine that you could concur. 

constant misting may be a problem as well, particularly since so many hobbyists (like myself) choose to use sealed or nearly sealed enclosures that can maintain humidity w/o misting at all for LONG periods of time. i have tanks that i rarely ever mist that maintain good humidity. enough that there is a constant fog on the glass (i dont use hygrometers)

james


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mitch, i woudl take the male out and then after a month or 2 you can put him back in and they will pick up right where they left off.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

ok, there are people out here who are willing to pay shipping and a "cost of care" fee for the opportunity to try their hand at keeping dart frogs. If you have excess little ones, then give us a chance at bargain basis...


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Cut down on the misting and remove egg laying sites if they are removable. 
Otherwise, you can separate them or simply leave the eggs alone. If you keep removing them, they will keep laying.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> I was always taught abstinence is the only 100% effective way
> 
> Jeremy


That is why I think we should teach kids to not drive, it will make them safer drivers ha-ha  Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Id agree with what has been said before... cut back even more on misting and definitely don't pull the eggs or tads... they may not stop completely, but the rate of laying will slow down considerably when they have to take care of their young.


----------

